# 3.2 MK2 and its competition



## tallstevef (Jan 28, 2013)

OK, been pondering this for a while:

TT 3.2 MK2:
Pros - Engine note, build quality, quattro stability, resale values(?), 2+2 practicality over 2 seater...
Cons - Not as "pure" a driving experience as RWD? Slightly odd driving position?

Z4 3.0 coupe:
Pros - Looks (subjective I know!), RWD, relative exclusivity compared to TT, cheaper to tax / run
Cons - Runflats (changable I Know), a few scares about tappety engines (HVA issues - although I don't know if this actually "damages" the engine per say)

Nissan 350Z (313bhp version)
Pros - Power, RWD, Jap reliability (Based on my experience)
Cons - Not as "special" / good image as the germans

Don't really fit in the Boxster / SLK!

Anyone go from one of these to one (or more) than the others? Any reasons for your choice?

Take it away!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Firstly, I'd say you shouldn't focus on RWD vs AWD as being the important bit. I can only compare to a Mk1 TT as I've not driven the Mk2 (which admittedly is supposed to be a bit better) but the Z4 has a liveliness that the TT just couldn't match. This was nothing to do with being RWD. I only drove a 350Z once and, while it felt more communicative than the TT, it didn't feel instantly fun like the Z4. The interior really is pretty poor though, not that the Z4 is great.

As for not fitting in a SLK, I'm tall enough that I barely squeezed into my Z4 roadster (the seat had to be squashed hard against the trim behind it) but when I tried an SLK for size, I had no problems. I know it's about proportions as well as height, but I'm surprised you fit in a Z4 but not an SLK.


----------



## tallstevef (Jan 28, 2013)

As far as "fitting in" goes it is a rather broad term for me at 6ft 6... As you say it's about proportions but although the Z4 Coupe was tight it was driveable, whereas in the SLK my knees were stopping my hands when turning the wheel...

Fair point about the Z4 feeling more communicative / alive than the Audi - although the MK2 TT is probably a lot closer than the Mk1. In fact I thought the 3.2 V6 TT felt very similar to the 350Z, both planted (maybe due to weight in the 350Z!) and with a great engine - very tractable from low down in the rev range. Interior on the TT is much better though!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm 6ft3, but I think I have relatively short legs for my height, so I tend to have problems getting my head in rather than my knees (which is why the Z4 is probably the last convertible I'll own - peering over the windscreen is a bit unnerving).


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spandex said:


> I'm 6ft3, but I think I have relatively short legs for my height, so I tend to have problems getting my head in rather than my knees (which is why the Z4 is probably the last convertible I'll own - peering over the windscreen is a bit unnerving).


All this time I thought your avatar was just a picture of a cartoon character, I didnt realise it actually was a photo lol.
Short legs - check
Massive head - check 
Eyes close to top of head leading to tendency to look over the top of the windscreen - check
You only stopped short of specifying blue and mainly rectangular


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 6ft3, but I think I have relatively short legs for my height, so I tend to have problems getting my head in rather than my knees (which is why the Z4 is probably the last convertible I'll own - peering over the windscreen is a bit unnerving).
> ...


6ft3 with short legs and long body... I'm basically the worlds tallest dwarf.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Spandex said:


> 6ft3 with short legs and long body... I'm basically the worlds tallest dwarf.


Made be chuckle


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I know this is not in your list, so maybe irrelevent, but my work partner is 6' 8", and he had problems with these cars on test drives, in the end he did half way house, 335i Coupe, got practicality, comfort, and a car that handles as well and performs better than those 3 put together.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> better than those 3 put together.


There's probably a week out of every year when it will be totally useless though.


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

I might be the world's second tallest dwarf at 6'2" and a long body :wink: . I find the driving position only just comfortable with the seat at its lowest and farthest back. My wife's SLK is not too bad but it doesn't do anything for me performance wise and I love the V6 handling and sound.

I did consider the 350Z but the interior was really tacky compared to the TT, as was the Boxter. Oh and AWD is waaaay better than RWD - I was sick of getting stranded in snowdrifts in RWD cars so the TT keeps me on the road, even on summer tyres.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > better than those 3 put together.
> ...


Doh, another dumb RWD comment, get the right tyres and they go anywhere, my M3s went all over Europe in the snow,year after year with no issues. Funny how half of the German/Swiss/Austians etc. dont park up there RWDs for 3 months a year, just stupid Brits who don't fit the right tyres.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

RazMan said:


> Oh and AWD is waaaay better than RWD - I was sick of getting stranded in snowdrifts in RWD cars so the TT keeps me on the road, even on summer tyres.


Your profile says you live in Essex, not Alaska. How can living in a county that gets snow for maybe 1% or the year make you sick of getting stranded??

Look at it this way: compare the number of times you'll get stranded in the snow in a RWD car with the wrong tyres on, to the number of times you'll feel depressed as you go round a series of bends in the TT and can't feel a thing through the numb steering... Simple statistics says you should get the RWD. :wink:


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Spandex said:


> RazMan said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and AWD is waaaay better than RWD - I was sick of getting stranded in snowdrifts in RWD cars so the TT keeps me on the road, even on summer tyres.
> ...


I live in a particularly rural area and need to travel a lot, whatever the weather. I had 400bhp RWD cars for years and although we only get a few days a year when snow is a problem, those days often made my journeys impossible and I occasionally ended up stuck on ice laden roads with no hope of getting moving - the TT has solved that problem and although the AWD might not be the most rewarding of drives, at least I can enjoy the snowy days too, even on summer tyres :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

tallstevef said:


> OK, been pondering this for a while:
> 
> TT 3.2 MK2:
> Pros - Engine note, build quality, quattro stability, resale values(?), 2+2 practicality over 2 seater...
> ...


I was in the same boat and the Z4 won. I know the looks are subjective but wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing.

The TT was nice but I fancied something a little less common.

Wasn't a big fan of the 350z interior but the sound was nice.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> TT-TOM said:
> 
> 
> > CWM3 said:
> ...


Who buys winter tyres for a week of snow?


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

TT-TOM said:


> Who buys winter tyres for a week of snow?


Exactly - most of us cannot justify the cost or storage space of keeping a set of winter tyres (and possibly wheels too) just for a few days of snow, at least here in the sunny saaaaf anyway. I can appreciate it must be more of an issue oop norf but maybe you have bigger garages :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TT-TOM said:


> Who buys winter tyres for a week of snow?


If buying winter tyres for a week of snow is ridiculous, then buying an AWD car for it is completely insane... :wink:


----------



## JudgeVFR (Feb 18, 2011)

Winter tyres are not just for snow! The compound that is used is softer than sumer tyres and they warm up quicker, hence better grip. There are far greater breaking distances gained from using winter over summer tyres at lower temperatures.


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

JudgeVFR said:


> Winter tyres are not just for snow! The compound that is used is softer than sumer tyres and they warm up quicker, hence better grip. There are far greater breaking distances gained from using winter over summer tyres at lower temperatures.


I appreciate that they are far superior in winter over summer tyres but as I said, I just haven't got the space to store a set of wheels so I need to compromise, so summer tyres all the year round for me - winter tyres would not last very well in 'normal' weather.

Oh and I bought an AWD for extra grip in all weathers - I know what it is like to drive 400bhp RWD cars in the wet and traction is not good when only two wheels are putting all that power down. I was shredding tyres on a regular basis (although I did not have traction control) I find the TT perfect for me in that department


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I have previously owned both a 3.2 litre mark 2 TT and prior to that a Nissan 350z.
In between those two cars I owned a BMW 330i so can hopefully give you some in sight.

First the Nissan.
What a croc of shizer !
Briefly to summarise ...
* Clicking rear axles * gear box change needed after 5,000 miles * uncomfortable seat * steering wheel like a bus * does not inspire confidence in the wet * very noisy in the wet due to open boot area * shocking dealer back up when things go wrong, which they did very often !
It was a nice looking car though and made a great sound and had some grunt.
But my advice stay well clear of the Nissan.

BMW 330i - was actually a very nice car.
Ultra reliable, felt expensive, very comfortable, lovely gear box, awesome straight six engine.
I made the mistake of getting a 4 door saloon so I just got bored of its looks, the coupe came out just after I got it and had I had the coupe I would have been very happy and settled with the car.

3.2 TT
Best of the bunch.
Combined the looks I wanted with the sports car feel I desired.
Quattro was great to have and very reassuring in wet or winter conditions.
the rear wheel drive cars do give you a surge of power whereas the 4WD TT is just planted and propels you.
The 3.2 litre V6 sounds very nice and "metallic"
Found the TT to be very comfortable and high quality materials like the Bimmer.
Loved it so much I got another.


----------

